# Holy Growth Spurt Batman!



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I swear this isnt another shameless plug of clovers pics (esp since I am posting two I have posted before) But it *just* dawned on me last night how FAST he is growing!!! omg!!!! No wonder he is stuffing his face every chance he gets!!!

The week before I got him on 1/23/10 8 weeks and 2 days old (19 days ago only)









and yesterday: mind you its been only 19 DAYS!!!









I didnt realize they grew this fast!!! 

I would love to see some of your pups growth spurts...I am so amazed right now!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike at 8 weeks
















Roughly 14 days later
















They grow so fast ...


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh what a cutie!! the one ear up is too cute!!! so yeah another huge change in a very short time! thanks for posting!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't it the truth? I was looking back at Argos's puppy pictures and Wow. They do grow up so fast...

8 weeks old.









9 weeks old.








And I know there's some perspective issues...but he's about the same size as the Black and white dog here...Compare him to our White dog at the time...









A short 3 weeks later at 12 weeks...









And for a real OMG moment...At only 5 months old, next to same 80lb white shepherd..


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow!!!!! boy is he gorgeous! I am sold I want a sable next time!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww he's cute!!

I don't have any in between since I don't have the pics on this computer but here's Akbar at 8 weeks to 6 months


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, lol watch out! He will be 1 yr next time you blink 
7 weeks










5 months


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow i love seeing them change! such beauties!


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

*Grew like a bean sprout!*

Here in Philly we had snow storms about 1 month apart. Here's December's, Harper was about 10 weeks:









And January's...so like 3 months old:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I know I am a bit late.. but number one.. ROBIN where you been? LOL... here is my Cullen

6 weeks:









around 8 weeks:









around 9 1/2 weeks









i wanna say this is 11/12 weeks


















these were around 13 1/2 weeks... and will have newer ones this week...


















they grow up WAY too fast!!! kinda sad!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gideon v Wildhaus "Karlo"
10 weeks:








14 weeks(color changing):








6 month birthday(look how long his tail was):








1 yr(grew into that tail and ears):








Just shy of 13 months, taken today:


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

Keep posting progress pictures guys! I enjoy it!


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Emma is my first shepherd too and I have to say I've been just as shocked as you are!

Here she is at 8.5 weeks:









And now, at just over 12:









Not quite as quick as some others here, but still amazing (to me).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark (16 weeks) with Senna (1 year):









Stark (10 months old) with Senna:


----------

